# Bobby :)



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Well heres the pics of the long awaited Bobby hes gorgeous


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwww look how sweet he looks! Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## Luna09 (Mar 17, 2009)

He looks amazing!!! Very cute puppy! Congrats!


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

He's so cute!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

is he a full Poodle, or is he mixed with lab? Either way he is soooooo cute!!


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Bobby is adorable!You must be so glad to have him home. Hope he's settling in well.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Welcome home Bobby. He looks adorable.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> is he a full Poodle, or is he mixed with lab? Either way he is soooooo cute!!


That's what I was thinking, he does kinda look like a labradoodle.
what association is he registered with, Pagan? Not that it matters
he's friggin' adorable but I would hate for you to get ripped off thinking 
you'rebuying a full blooded poodle when you're not, if it's registered with
anything besides AKC or UKC in the US, chances are it COULD be mixed
and just pull of the poodle look so byb can sell it.

Buuuutttt, my hubby said if he's put in a puppy clip maybe he would
look like the poodle he is, lol.

He is adorable though and I love that liver nose!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Whatever he is sweet but here on our kijiji adds labradoodles and others sell for way more then spoos so who knows.
giant schnoodles were 1500 doodles 500-1200.
CRAZY


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Oh, love, love, love. He is just adorable! 

And, yes, Labradoodles are quite expensive. We had one for a few months. She was so cute and really good when we got her but she most definitely had the lab personality. She got really crazy with energy and was into everything and anything and jumping all over anything that moved. I have Fibromyalgia and can only deal with so much before it overwhelms me. We tried all sorts of training ideas and just couldn't get her under control so we did have to place her into another home. She is living with a couple now who absolutely adore her and we are very happy for her and them.

The personality of the poodles suits us much better. _


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi there all,i was told hes a poodle,im waiting for the papers mmm i so hope i havent been told hes a poodle and he isnt can anyone post pics of a labradoodle not seen one of those before?
I paid full price for this one and extra for paper work, i get sick of getting ripped off was ripped off with two of my cats


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> That's what I was thinking, he does kinda look like a labradoodle.
> what association is he registered with, Pagan? Not that it matters
> he's friggin' adorable but I would hate for you to get ripped off thinking
> you'rebuying a full blooded poodle when you're not, if it's registered with
> ...


He is being registered with the kennel club in the uk im waiitng for papers lets hope they come i am concerned now,hes lovely but if he had been a labradoodle i should of been told.
I want to clip him like a poodle its a poodle i wanted 
he has a tail that curls over a bit should he???


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I think your just fine it is the unshaved face making him look doodly but here are some old pics of mandy she was unshaved as well.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow - Mandy was really cream and has lightened. That makes me glad since I'm hoping Sophie does the same thing. I love Mandy's light coloring (but she was adorable little too).
I agree that this is very likely a poodle but just looks a bit like a doodle due to the unshaved face. Congrats.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

He seems to have rounder eyes than just a poodle, but as everyone has said it can be deceiving when they are full fluffy faced. Have him clipped down, he probably is all poddle under that fluff LOL.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_We brought home three of our babies with unshaven faces. It really is decieving since you just can't tell what is under all of that hair! We were pleasantly surprised with each one of them after they were shaved. It was like having a brand new dog._


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Im worried now,im going to get him clipped,isnt he too young to be clipped yet??
I think im going to try lion clip with out the pom pom feet lol


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

A full body clip into a pattern will probably/definately be a bit much to ask for a young pup. It probably won't look real good either as he has puppy fur which probably won't stand up for scissoring and clipping. 

I just meant face, feet and tail clipped whih can be done very early. Think T had his first lot at 5 weeks and has had it done weekly since :smile: and just a little brag at 9 months I think he has finally come to grips with f,f & t. Yesterday he behaved like an angel. So anyone having dramas with clipping their pup don't worry one day they will just get it :rofl:


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

I have bathed him and blow dried him he was fine 

Ok i shall ask the vet where i can take him,i am taking him for a check up this morning as he has runny poos at the moment 
And i want a flea treatment although i couldnt find any in his coat


----------



## Sasha (Feb 17, 2009)

He is gorgeous..esp that first picture with him looking up with eyes just flooded with love...melts my heart for sure.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

pagan-poodle said:


> Well heres the pics of the long awaited Bobby hes gorgeous


awww he is sooo sweet! those beautiful eyes! congratulations!!!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

he looks like any other poodls puppy that has not been groomed in a puppy cut - as soon as you do that you will see your poodls! He is adorable!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

pagan-poodle said:


> Im worried now,im going to get him clipped,isnt he too young to be clipped yet??
> I think im going to try lion clip with out the pom pom feet lol


just do a puppy cut - don't worry - he's a poodle - you'll see - they all look like that without the face shaved.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Don't sweat it Pagan, I bet he's a poodle, sometimes they just look
funny when not clipped! Nooo it's not too early to clip him, we start 
ours at 6 weeks to get used to the clippers, lol.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Pamela said:


> he looks like any other poodls puppy that has not been groomed in a puppy cut - as soon as you do that you will see your poodls! He is adorable!


Yup.

Search for Rusty here my brother's poodle / golden mix and they look similar... Yours looks more Poodle tome


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I think everyone is thrown off from his eye and nose pigment. Although the liver colored eyes and nose are considered a fault it still happens and they aren't any less a Poodle. 

I can't wait to see him with his face shaved. He looks to have a nice long muzzle under all that curley puppy coat. He's a cute boy!

Before I decided in getting a show prospect I called about a 6 month old creme female (pet) that had a liver nose and green eyes. She really was a doll. I can totally see what he's going to look like in a few months.


----------

